# Scary voices



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

hello,
I found the following tonight:

http://www.dutchdivas.net/frames/highC.html

The voices are amazing if often painfull ( particularly the tenor trying to hit high f" ) I reccomend the Yma Sumac and Mado Robin especially. Listen sometime if your bored with everything else  
godzilla ( my ears hurt after that c"" )


----------

